# pidgies in the snow



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

today coming home from downtown i saw a bird after dark (but it appeared not-so dark because of all the reflection off the snow with all those orange lights). it was flying around freely and perching under the train tracks but because of the heavy snow today the black and gray pidge was coated in snow lol. he shook it off under the tracks where it perched. i didnt see really any other birds but i wonder what it must be like during the snow because some of their favorite areas might be either covered or unrecognizeable with the snow.

i wonder what they are doing out there in that winter wonderland.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

These birds are amazing survivors. I have seen my town flock out there when it's snowing hard and they're up there high on the parking lot lights. My flock seems to like to sleep out in the open on a store building rooftop through all kinds of weather. Last night was bitter cold and yet they were out there all hunched down on that store rooftop making the best of it.

And yes, I've noticed that they do fly even when it's night. I had come by earlier when it was night - around 7:00 and there was only a few on that store rooftop - then I came by again two hours later and there was at least 20 to 30 more on that rooftop! I used to think they wouldn't fly at night but they must if they're gathering on that rooftop all during the night.

Trust me, somewhere someone out there is probably giving that pigeon you saw some food. Somehow they manage to find someone who cares enough about them to help them out during the hard times. But then again, it's hard to resist something so cute. I've seen really macho men stoop down to feed them something. They make friends easily.

I do hope the pigeon you saw was well and not sick.


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

oh it looked healthy to me. it was high up and flying all over.

also, the flocks by my work get fed by all of the taxi cabs that are waiting at the taxi stand. they feed the birds from their car window while they wait for someone who needs a ride.

the only thing is the pigeons land all over the car, the side of the door (window is down) and its a huge crowd of birds. they throw seed out of their window. i dont think id want pigeons in my cab if i was a driver or on it lol. don't want any "hood ornaments."

anyway id feed them but we got snow...so the seed would fall into the snow so maybe ill try to find a clearing.

its still just amazing that these birds are hanging around when its 3 degrees and snowing. how do they keep warm its so crazy!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

badbird said:


> i didnt see really any other birds but i wonder what it must be like during the snow because some of their favorite areas might be either covered or unrecognizeable with the snow.
> 
> i wonder what they are doing out there in that winter wonderland.


*Pigeons recognize their area by certain distinct landmarks like buildings and signs, just like people they locate where they live by familiar surroundings. Also, pigeons have a built in compass that helps them find home

Thank you both for care and concern for our wild ferals, I know you look out for them all the time, but it is especially crucial during the winter, that they get food and water.*


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

badbird said:


> i wonder what they are doing out there in that winter wonderland.


I was thinking the very same thing on the way home from work this morning when I notice a beautiful formation of pigeons , oh about 15 of them, just flying so gracefully. The thought crossed my mind about how cold they must be, with the temperature about 15 degrees at 9 am, but it didn't seem to concern them. What ever they do, they are amazing creatures.


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

the same flock (nearly 100 birds or more) is out every day. i thought the size would decrease with these single digit temperatures but they are still there. they are lined up on the side of a building every morning and as i watch them, one flies into the air and all 100 of them follow and they make a few twists and turns in the air and then they all go land again on the same building lol. they look like they're doing alright. i might try to feed them when i can but because of the sheer volume of the flock it will be hard and it will attract alot of attention lol. i'm not sure how to give them water because a bucket or something can't help 100 birds lol. im sure they'll find a puddle on a roof or something.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm sorry to say that not all pidgies make it through the snow. Yesterday we had a brutal snow storm. Today I went out to visit the pigeons and I found one face down all the way up to its tail feathers in the snow - frozen solid. The poor thing froze to death. It was just too much for it. I don't know if it had been perched up on a parking lot light and with the wind and snow it froze to death and fell in the snow or what, but I kept hoping that what I saw in the snow was a stick - but it wasn't.

I had a feeling that snow storm would be too much for some of them but I kept hoping they'd all make it through it.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Garye, 

I'm sorry to read about your sad discovery No, all pigeons don't make it through the winter, it's a very hard time of the year in the northern climates for the birds. All animals have a rough go of it actually and many do die during these lean months sadly.

When you feed your flock at this time of year, it would be a good idea to give them extra corn, sunflower and peanuts. The fat helps them obviously and the digestion of corn is like burning wood in their little furnaces and helps them keep warm too.

Just a thought if you weren't already doing this.


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Garye,

Maybe something was wrong with that pidgy! It must have been in some way weaker than the others! That sounds so horrible and sad, and I am sorry you had to see it that way! To bad we couldn't warm up the outside a little!

Denise


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry one of your flock did not make it thru the storm. 

Sending special thoughts and prayers for protection of all our feral flocks from the harsh winds, snow, and that someone kind and compassionate, like you Garye, are there to feed them.


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

today i was going to go get my haircut and there was a lone pigeon on the sidewalk huddling between two flower pots. it had been there a while because of the pile of droppings. i tried to pick it up and it scooted away slowly. i thought it was another needy pigeon but after chasing it, i nearly grabbed it but it suddenly gathered up some strength and flew up to a window on the 5th floor of the building so it wasn't that bad i suppose.

but what's sad is that i was walking past a small garden against a building where the pigeons huddle on the ground each morning. it was mostly covered in snow. there were about 10 birds ... and i counted 3 dead birds. 2 were partially buried in snow that had fallen recently and the other was recently frozen. it looked alive because it was standing there, yet its eyes were closed and its beak was open and it was clearly not moving. snow was falling on it. that was sad. but after i had some food from mcdonalds i tossed a few crumbs from my bun at them. they didnt take the food they flew after me and LANDED on ME! they were trying to follow me like i would take them to a better place. i had to leave them be as I was going to work. but i threw some fries out for them.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Badbird,

That was a sad story and encouraging yet. May I make a suggestion?

Clean up a small spice bottle, or a small tupperware container will do as well. Fill it up with black sunflower seeds.They are full of protein, important in the winter and healthier than fries. Bread products are merely fillers. I carry around a old orange juice container in the trunk of my car filled with seeds, and keep a small spice plastic container in my coat pocket.

Oh, if we all here could just feed them *all*, wouldn't that be great?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

badbird,

May I make another suggestion?

You can get a 50 lb. bag of corn for 5.00 or less, depending where you live.

Mix the corn in with the sunflower and feed that.

The corn will give them fuel to stay warm.



Victor,

That is such a wonderful thing you are doing to help our feral flock thru the winter.


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Good idea Victor! I always carry a small ziploc bag full of pigeon seed in my purse. When hungry pigeons are on my way, I let some food "fall" on the street, incognito  

Suz.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I've gotten much more efficient now that I work days instead of nights. I prepare a morning's amount of seed at night - sunflower seeds and other seeds and mix them up in a plastic container. Then when I go to work in the mornings, I visit the pigeons, call them from their roof roosting spot (all I do is turn my car on and off and they come flying down towards me) and then I empty out the plastic container and breakfast is served. It gets me and them out fast and ready in the mornings. At least they get SOMETHING every day.

Today I was elated to see that my favorites had survived the snow storm: Sue, Christine, Brokenfoot, and Garye! They may be getting fat, but at least it's helping them through this winter.


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

we're not alone.

a bar owner by my house snuck out the front door of the bar one afternoon and dumped a tray of bread and what looked like big seeds, raisins or something. he snuck back in the door but while doing that about 50 birds swarmed the entry way where he dumped the food and one bird went inside his bar's foyer it was so funny watching him get it out. but its good to see i'm/we are not the only ones who care about the freezing birds. if it wasn't for us they'd make do but we make things even better for them and i'm sure there are some weaker birds that may perish if we didn't feed them.

some people say 'they're just pigeons' but i say that they are living and fun to watch and they were here before we were.


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

i feel really bad for the birds around here they are really, really hungry. i went to go get my haircut today and i saw a few ferals. i looked up and i saw about 50 on the window sills of the building. i threw out some seeds and the sidewalk was swarmed instantly. they were on top of each other, each one trying for one tasty little morsel. when all of the seeds were gone i went to go walk away to get more because they were pigs and about 10 birds landed on me and i had to shoo them off. they started following me. soon they stopped and i returned with more seeds but someone beat me to it and somebody threw out like a pizza box or something with crumbs or something that they were attacking. there were some weaker birds that were all wet off to the side so i fed them some seeds i made a pile out of. they ate like they haven't eaten in years. i felt really good helping those poor things. with the cold and snow around here food must be really scarce.

another thing was that when i was feeding them they were not shy. i was squatting on the ground right up to the birds. they even ate out of my hands and they let me pet them and everything. i picked one up and pet it and fed it out of my hand like it was my own bird. the reason i picked it up was it had a sticker on its side lol. they all seemed a bit happier when i was leaving after i fed them.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Jason, 


Any help these birds can get during the cold months is better than no help at all. You are making a difference and this one meal you offered today could very well mean that another bird got enough energy to be able to see another day. It's really a very bad time of year for all wild animals but since pigeons are around us, they seem to appreciate the hand outs all the more.


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

unfortunately there was a dead squirrel in my alley today. at least, no dead pigeons! 

when i make my commute to and from work i always have something to hand out to any hungry birds such as bread crumbs or when available, cracked corn and sunflower seeds.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks badbird for all you are doing for our ferals. Do they have any grain and seed supply stores in your area? Pigeons would do well in this cold with some thermal energy that they can get from whole corn. 

It is quite cheap, at five dollars for 50 lbs.

I appreciate your kindness and thoughtfulness of our ferals.


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

i got some from whole foods the birds think its thanksgiving


----------

